# Male Hedgehog Possible Humping But Unsure



## PeterQuillsMommy (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a male hedgehog. He is about two months old approximately. He is the sweetest thing. He is always so loving and I have no problems out of him. I woke him up a little bit ago to give him some food and let him use the bathroom and everything. This is our routine. I took him out and played with him a little bit and he peed and pooped like normal. Then all of a sudden his penis was out and he looked like he was humping the towel. He kept putting it out and back in and it was really long like him standing it almost reached his head. Is this normal? I know it is normal for males but considering I have never seen him hump anything or anything like that like his penis even being out I just want to know if this act was even considered humping. I just wanna make sure it has nothing to do with like a urinary issue or anything. He peed a good amount just now so if anyone has any advice and can expand on this topic for me and give me a little more information about this in male hedgehogs I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's normal for male hedgehogs to masturbate. Some are shy about it, others don't care who sees. I don't really know what age they tend to discover themselves, but at two months, that seems like about the time I would think that happens. So long as nothing looks irritated or injured and he's otherwise acting normal I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## PeterQuillsMommy (Dec 16, 2015)

I appreciate your help in answering my question. That makes me feel a little better


----------



## skyla (Feb 13, 2016)

shinydistraction said:


> It's normal for male hedgehogs to masturbate. Some are shy about it, others don't care who sees. I don't really know what age they tend to discover themselves, but at two months, that seems like about the time I would think that happens. So long as nothing looks irritated or injured and he's otherwise acting normal I wouldn't be worried about it.


Sounds like my husband! Ha! :lol:


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, he must have liked the texture of the towel a lot. I have one boy who likes to hump a little rubber cow. It's very amusing.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Why buy the cow when you get the milk for free?


----------



## lindypie (Jun 25, 2015)

Neither of my boys hump but I've read that they can autofellate and I've seen the aftermath in real life so you might want to watch out for that. The first time I saw it it was late at night and I went in to check on the boys and Bart was laying on his side probably like 85% in a ball (that's NOT NORMAL for him) and his eyes were glazed over. My first reaction was "OMG Bart's DEAD!" so I went over to touch him on his back and he blinked and moved his nose a little so I knew he was still with me. I took a closer look and saw that there was a little puddle on the cage floor and his mouth had the same stuff on/around it and then I remembered what I'd read online. I think he was just enjoying a job well done when I came in and I laughed about it once I figured it out.

So if your boy is at the age of discovery don't freak out like I did if you find him laying there like that...but I know that as a pet parent we assume the worst and worry because we love our little insectivores!


----------

